# Eggcase of Unknown T and Origin Hatched!



## Dean W (Dec 30, 2002)

I got an eggcase from my mums place, it hitched a ride along with her bananas. I looked into the company that sold the bananas, and it turns out its home office is in ecuador. Itrs also where the bananas are grown.

 Anyone know what kinds of tarantula come from that area? or any other ideas on what these could be? i only have 3 out of the sack at the moment, more should be comming tho. They're too small to get a good photo of, but i'll take some when they're a bit bigger.

 Any help ( ie. what to feed em, how to house em, gen. care instructions) is welcome.

p.s. This is my first Tarantula.


----------



## conipto (Dec 30, 2002)

Are you absolutely positive that it is a tarantula eggsac?  I'm not sure how they treat their eggs, I know alot of extremely venemous true spiders often hitch rides in with bananas, so until you make a solid ID, you might want to exercise some caution.

Bill


----------



## sandanspidey (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by conipto _
> *Are you absolutely positive that it is a tarantula eggsac?  I'm not sure how they treat their eggs, I know alot of extremely venemous true spiders often hitch rides in with bananas, so until you make a solid ID, you might want to exercise some caution.
> 
> Bill *


I totally agree be very careful. They have spiders in the bananas over there that can kill you fast. They just had them on one of the discovery channels not long ago.
Doug


----------



## MrT (Dec 30, 2002)

Dean W.
How big is the eggcase? Could you post a picture of it?

Sure would love to see it. 

By the way, welcome aboard.

Ernie


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Dec 30, 2002)

*uh oh!*

many people call them banana tarantulas, take extreme caution! These are also call Brazilian Wanderers! Very, Very Dangerous and venomous! So make sure you know exactly what they are, it can also be an Avicularia auriantica(i know i spelled that wrong) 
Hope this helps!

                  James


----------



## Dean W (Dec 31, 2002)

*i have pics*

I have pics fo the eggcase, but not of the spiders. They didn;t come out to well, and im using a webcam. They're still to small to take a decent photo with a webcam. but here.


----------



## Dean W (Dec 31, 2002)

*more*

and another


----------



## Dean W (Dec 31, 2002)

*bes i could do*

i tried to get one of the babies. This is the best i could do.


----------



## Dean W (Dec 31, 2002)

*if...*

If anyone has, or could find and post a pic of a young Brazillian Wonderer, that might help my problem.


----------



## MrDeranged (Dec 31, 2002)

Whatever they are, they're not T's.  I don't think I've ever heard of an eggsac being that small with T's.  Whatever you do, be careful with them until you have an ID on them.

Anyone Else???

Scott


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Dec 31, 2002)

You don't have any of these wandering around your house do you?

BD


----------



## Dean W (Dec 31, 2002)

*ummm.*

umm, no. They keep commin out of the eggcase, i have well over a dozen now, just in the last 15 minutes. No none int he house, all inside empty pill container, with taped on lid.


----------



## JacenBeers (Dec 31, 2002)

Since you are in Calgary I think you should send some of those to me when they get bigger if you dont get poisoned first.


----------



## Dean W (Dec 31, 2002)

*well...*

well, you can have em all if you'd like. lol, i dunno if i feel comfortable with em. perhaps we can work out some kind of deal. what kinda t's u got?


----------



## Bridget (Dec 31, 2002)

Here are some links to info on the spider you asked about.  Hope thats not what you have

http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/P-fera.html

http://www.rochedalss.qld.edu.au/spider/wandering.html

http://www.mcpasd.k12.wi.us/~sunsetweb/Fair1/public.www/spider.html

http://eyespybc.tripod.com/darksideonlinetabloid/id17.html


----------



## Dean W (Dec 31, 2002)

*uh oh*

mystery solved everyone. Thats our spider, the Brazilian Wondering. The guiness book apparently ranks them the most  venomous spider in the world.

 I just called the pet store, and they dont want em either.


WHAT THE %*&% AM I SUPPOSED TO DO WITH THESE FREAKIN THINGS?!


----------



## sandanspidey (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: uh oh*



> _Originally posted by Dean W _
> *mystery solved everyone. Thats our spider, the Brazilian Wondering. The guiness book apparently ranks them the most  venomous spider in the world.
> 
> I just called the pet store, and they dont want em either.
> ...


If you have them in a sealed jar so they can't get out just let them kill each other then the last will just die but don't open it for anything
Doug


----------



## Slide (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, if you wanna keep 'em, I'd suggest therapy.

On the other hand, if they're in a sealed container...you /could/ always stick it in the freezer for a few days.  Maybe a couple weeks if you're paranoid.  That'll solve the problem real good.

I'm not normally the one to suggest things like euthanising a bunch of perfectly healthy slings...but I can't honestly advocate attempting to maintain a whole sac of them as "pets" nor can I advocate just dumping them on your front step.

Maybe get in touch with the science departments at any local schools, they might have some interest...?


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jan 1, 2003)

You could put some gasoline in the jar through holes in the lid of the jar and then set it a fire.   Or bug spray.  I think that they should definately be killed.  Hope I'm not pissing anyone off by saying this, but I'm sure that it wouldn't be to hard for this species to find a niche w/in an ecosystem out here.  Its bad enought that we have black widows and brown reclused.  I think that the hobo spider is also starting to grow in this country.   We dont' need any other deadly spiders.  

So kill 'em.  Kill them all!

Bd


----------



## invertepet (Jan 1, 2003)

You're absolutely right...

You are pissing people off by saying that.

These spiders could've been raised and cultured by experienced arachnid hobbyists in either Canada or here, wherever they were not in breech of local laws. Instead, Dean caved to the knee-jerkers telling him to kill the spiders and he did, before I could email him.

So great, a bunch of fairly rare and interesting arachnids are now frozen solid because people think they might have been venomous wandering spiders (but we didn't *really* know that for sure and never will).

Sorry, I just hate the killing any animals because of human fear.

bill


----------



## minax (Jan 1, 2003)

I wholeheartedly agree!:?


----------



## sandanspidey (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by minax _
> *I wholeheartedly agree!:? *


I have been raising and breeding T's for 12 years now and hate to kill anything. I am also a hunter but I will not kill something unless I am going to eat it. But sometimes you have to think safety first. Why take the chance of having a sac of deadly spiders have the chance of doing harm to anyone if you don't know how to safely handle them. Remember you can't blame the animals if they bite you when we bring them into our lives, they are wild and only know survival. And then there is the question of if we shipped them who is to say something wouldn't of happened and they got out. Stranger things have happened we all know how reliable shipping is (ha ha ha). I shipped two boxs of T's out monday one to michagan which made it fine and one to california which we yet to find out where it is. I know the brazilian wanders would have done good somewhere but sometimes you got to ask yourself is it worth the chance. Let's keep the hobby safe so the goverment doesn't take it away, think of the story that could be read in the news if something were to happen and someone died. This is only my 2 cents not a bash on anyone so have a Happy New Year and may there be many good breedings in the hobby for 2003.
Doug Wheeler


----------



## Slide (Jan 1, 2003)

It can only be inferred that the knee-jerk remark was at least partially directed at me, being I was the unfortunate soul who suggested freezing the slings...

So, I take this time to justify my actions.  Having the term "kneejerk" hanging about my neck isn't something I'm used to.. 

[begin rant]
"Arachnid hobbyist keeps family of rare, higly deadly spiders while waiting to find an interested researcher to take them.  Unknowing child becomes envenomated, dies hours later."

Nobel Peace Prize for scientific research,

or Darwin Award and headlines on tomorrow's NY Times?


When making a call between keeping my family and myself out of unreasonable harms way, vs. science, I'll choose my family.  If I were single and lived alone, that might be a different story -- but everyone has their priorities, and they're usually quite circumstantial.
[end rant]

Sorry if I've offended anyone, but this is the world I live in, and while it may not match the real world, they haven't found the right combination of drugs to get me out of it..


----------



## Jobe (Jan 1, 2003)

Welcome aboard the board fellars.

I dont think im offended, at least, although i would go against killing them...

The best suggestion so far is to try and locate an interested keeper, interest group, science dept etc...im sure you can find one...also, Jacen did seem interested 

Just try to leave killin them off the option list...or at least at the very bottom of it...

Cheers

-Jobe


----------



## Alex S. (Jan 1, 2003)

If the spiders are Phoneutria fera they cant survive out of captivity in the U.S. anyway, the environment is not right at all for these tropical spiders. Everybody keeps saying that they need to be destroyed like they are some kind of monster, thats complete crap...


----------



## Dean W (Jan 1, 2003)

*well...*

I did what i thought was right at the time. I froze them for a few hours, however i did keep the dead baby slings. I didn't wanna kill them, i was complaining all new years to everyone about doing the wrong thing. I think i was beggining to annoy some people. The grocery store i got them from, (who were also the first people i contacted about them) said that people call them all the time, because of these spider eggs. So it is possible for me to aquire more. I would just go and root through all of the bananas.

 What really threw me, was before when i thought they were harmless little T's, i had the container open so i could look at them..... ALOT. god only knows if one or two got out, so im a little paranoid, and i have my cat on lookout 

 If any of your are interested, i could poosibly go to the grocery store, and find another sac, and send it to those interested. Sending the eggsack would be alot safer, for you, and the spiders. Like i said before, this store said they get them alot, so im sure i could get at least one, in the next couple weeks or so.

 Anyone interested?


----------



## Dean W (Jan 1, 2003)

*!*

i could also build an inclosure for em, with a small trap door for feeding, then i wouldn;t have to open it, and i could raise some, send some slings out, maybe some juvies along with a sac or 2. 

 Maybe they will become popular in the pet trade. Many people keep dangerous animals as pets right?

 Any suggestions on a good way to house em? cuz i dont plan on moving them to another inclosure for a while.


----------



## Bjorgly (Jan 1, 2003)

Dean, I am also in calgary alberta.  Nice to see another fellow calgarian on the forums.

Mark


----------



## Dean W (Jan 1, 2003)

*good*

Well,  perhaps we should exchange contacts. it would be nice to have someone near by that i can talk spider stuff with, also someone to go to for help if i have T questions.


----------



## Bjorgly (Jan 1, 2003)

Sure, sounds good.

My e-mail is    mschlosser@shaw.ca

feel free to e-mail me whenever you want with questions or just to talk about spider stuff.

Mark


----------



## Dean W (Jan 1, 2003)

*yup*

will do, and thanks.


 yes, i had a really long talk with my mum, and even she regrets killing the poor things. It wasn't their fault they came to canada. They were just doing what they do after all, their only dangerous if your not careful. Your put your hand too close, its your own damn fault. No different then if u hit yourself in the head with a hammer. Normally having a hammer is safe, unless your not careful, or do something stupid.

 We have decided (me and mum) to raise some more. Not too sure where to start tho. Anyone have a linkt o a care sheet on these things?

 Should i put a website up? Should i charge for them? i need answers ppl :?


----------



## Henry Kane (Jan 1, 2003)

Personally, I wouldn't have killed them. There are several other options as far as dealing with a (possibly) dangerous sp.. There must be a biology center, a zoo, bug pavillion etc. who would've helped take responsibility for them. Of course if you weren't aware of those possibilities, it may have seemed that you only had the one option of extermination.
As far as keeping them effecting the hobby, it's not as if they were purchased as pets or distributed through the hobby as pets either. They hitched in on a bananna. If anyone should be worried (if they were wandering spiders that is) it should be the grocer selling the banannas. However, in order to keep the heat of a mishap off the hobbyists, I would strongly advise against sharing them with anyone other than a very experienced keeper/arachnologist, entomologist, biologist etc. (with credentials even). I wouldn't want to accept responsibility for someone else's ignorance (not to mean stupidity but rather lack of adequate knowledge) in the event of a mishap or even worse death.
No offense to you but being that you also lack the knowledge necessary in keeping this particular spider you are better off not having kept them as well regardless of how they were dispatched. 
Several of us here are a little upset to hear they were exterminated (myself included) but those of us who were should consider the situation from the standpoint of someone very new to all this. 

Atrax


----------



## Dean W (Jan 1, 2003)

*!*

Yes, i am aware some people are upset they were destroyed, but that doesn't mean that i am not. I have never kept a Tarantula before. I dont know all that much, so i came here. All these ppl told me it was the brazillian wondering spider, and i panicked. So they told em to freeze them. And i did. Its not like i wanted to, or did it just for the sake of doing it. I didn't think i had many other options. I strongly regret doing what i did. :8o 

 And yes, i wasn't  planning on sending them to just anyone. Only people  who are experts when it comes to these things. People who i deem responsible. People who want to study them, and share their findings with everyone. Im not looking to make profit, i dont wanna spend a fortune keeping, and mailing these things everywhere either tho. Just wanted a little input, thats all.


----------



## Henry Kane (Jan 1, 2003)

Slow down Dean, my post was in full support of your decision. Maybe go back and read it a little more carefully.
I was also making a point to those who were upset, that your decision was (under the circumstances) very understandable. I meant no offense in any way. 

Atrax


----------



## sandanspidey (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Atrax _
> *Slow down Dean, my post was in full support of your decision. Maybe go back and read it a little more carefully.
> I was also making a point to those who were upset, that your decision was (under the circumstances) very understandable. I meant no offense in any way.
> 
> Atrax *


 Exactlly Being what we were given for info. they needed to be dead. Alot of us long term hobbiest would love to get our hands on something like that, free eggsac's come on what a gift to raise. But I would still not recomend someone who has no experience to try and raise something like the brazilian wander. If you have no idea where to start as to keeping them it would be very dangerous. If you make a good contact with someone that knows what they are doing and come across another one then it may work you have to have experience in shipping them also so there is alot to learn. Even we long term hobbiest learn everyday.
Well think I need to go to the grocery store for some milk and maybe some bananas.
Doug
with that being said I hope this has sparked an interest in our hobby for ya. Welcome to the world of spiders.


----------



## Dean W (Jan 1, 2003)

*yup*

well, im reaing every refference i have at my disposal. And i looking into purchasing my _G.Rosea_  as we speak. Is there anything that makes a nice starter spider, thats a little more interesting then redknees and chilean rose? 

Im still going to get more BWS', and send some out.  Whoever wants one, can have one. I wont deny anyone, unless you are deemed irresponsible, or unworthy in anyway. well, i hope you all enjoy these interesting additions to your collection.


----------



## Henry Kane (Jan 1, 2003)

Welcome to the hobby! 
You may consider several Aphonopelma species or Brachypelma species as good starters. Also several Avicularia species (avicularia, metallica, urticans etc.) are good starter arboreal T's as well. 
Back on the issue of the BWS, how exactly would you deem someone responsible enough to keep one. Outside of those with obvious credit to their experience of course. Unfortunately, you won't really likely know if someone's not fit to keep one until they have *proven* somehow that they aren't fit to keep them.
AGain, spreading them around is the point at which the hobby comes into jeopardy. Please, _please_ keep that in mind.
Another important thing to consider is that even if the person you are sending them to is an expert, the many many people involved in the shipping chain are not. Lots of times, the shipping handlers are the worst people you could endow with such a dangerous animal. I'm almost to the point of pleading with you not to distribute these spiders.  Especially under the pretense that "Whoever wants one, can have one. I wont deny anyone, unless you are deemed irresponsible, or unworthy in anyway". There is no failsafe way to make such a judgement. And believe me, if BWS's are what you're dealing with, you need to think on the level of "*FAIL-SAFE*" period. Again. I mean no offense whatsoever but I must point out that you are a (self proclaimed) beginner. That in mind, you aren't qualified in any way to judge who is responsible in that capacity. 

Atrax


----------



## Dean W (Jan 1, 2003)

*yeah*

oh, well i noticed i dont know that much, and i cant make a judgment whether someone is responsible or not, but i highly doubt someone would lie, or say they are experts, when thy re not. Its not like im giving away free money, these are highly venomous, highly dangerous spiders. And no on ein their right mind would ask for one (or some) unless they were absolutely sure and are completely confident with their knowledge and/or ability. 

 I was gonna send a few to: 2 highly experienced hobbiests, and 2 laboratories or a bio lab specializing in keeping/identifying a possibly hazardous species. Like i said before, i wasnt to have a proper ID first, then learn as much as we can, before i send them out to keep just cuz. Accidents are accidents, but not whe they happen to the ignorant, or the naive.  Im still open to any ideas anyone has.

 And as far as first spiders go...... Metalica is a good beginner? nice!, where cna i get one? what better to keep, male or female? or does differ per species?


----------



## Henry Kane (Jan 1, 2003)

If you go to the links section of this board, you'll find a great list of dealers. Also, the "Dealer Reviews" section is very useful in choosing who to buy from. Good luck with your first T!  If you have any questions regarding a particular specie, most anyone here would be happy to help you out. 

See ya.

Atrax


----------



## Bjorgly (Jan 1, 2003)

Dean, 

I would suggest a Brazilian Black (Grammostola pulchra) as a beginner spider.  I do not believe there is a documented case of one of these biting anyone, and they grow to 6 inches and are jet velvetly black.  A little more interesting than a rosehair or something.  E-mail me or something and i can hook you up with care info, species reccomendation, and, in my opinion, the only person to buy spiders from in canada.  Chris Maidens of Chris' Creepy Crawlies.  I have had only good experiences dealing with him and his prices are reasonable.  E-mail me at mschlosser@shaw.ca with anything you would like to know and ill help you out.

Mark


----------



## Bob the thief (Jan 1, 2003)

my pulchra tryed to bite something once

but that was becuase I dident know she was eating I nudged her with some forceps to move her leg off a water dish I wanted to clean and she turned around and bit it...


----------



## JacenBeers (Jan 1, 2003)

It is a shame. It would have been a great and unique experience to be able to raise some of those.


----------



## invertepet (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sandanspidey _
> *Exactlly Being what we were given for info. they needed to be dead. Alot of us long term hobbiest would love to get our hands on something like that, free eggsac's come on what a gift to raise. But I would still not recomend someone who has no experience to try and raise something like the brazilian wander. If you have no idea where to start as to keeping them it would be very dangerous. *


We don't even really know WHAT they were, Doug. An anonymous eggsac and some really blurry pictures of little dots coming out of it hardly qualified these spiderlings as Public Enemy Number One. They could've been just about anything from a more benign tropical species to even a more local and harmless one.

I don't mean to rag on Dean at all, he just did what everyone (at the time) was telling him to do. He made an initial effort to find another keeper which was exactly what I'd have done in his situation. Nobody emailed him fast enough, so he let them be frozen. It's not a horrible event, just regrettable --- and I am mainly criticizing the logic of those strongly advocating their destruction in the first place. There were so many other options than freezing them that it's ridiculous to even consider that as a viable option, let alone the only one.

That's it. Dean, don't worry about it. No big deal either way.

bill


----------



## Arachniphile (Jan 2, 2003)

*



			That's it. Dean, don't worry about it. No big deal either way.
		
Click to expand...

 *



Here here...


----------



## invertepet (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: yeah*



> _Originally posted by Dean W _
> *
> And as far as first spiders go...... Metalica is a good beginner? nice!, where cna i get one? what better to keep, male or female? or does differ per species? *


A. metallica is a pretty good species. They're a tiny bit jumpier than regular A. avicularia in general, but not bad. I've never seen them exhibit any aggression -- just towards food. 

They grow fast and adults look like slightly fuzzier, more bluish pinktoes.

bill


----------



## belewfripp (Jan 2, 2003)

Hmm.  A couple of things...


First of all, I'm not sure how much I would enjoy having Phoneutria spp. spiders as pets, especially an entire eggsac, where one or five could easily escape if I'm not careful.  And I'm certainly not going to berate Dean for not wanting to keep them, and I will also add that in Tarantulas and Other Arachnids Sam Marshall actually states that freezing a widow spider eggsac is an alternative to take if you happen to go against his advice, keep them as pets, and one produces a sac.  Granted, I suspect Dr. Marshall is probably being extra cautious to avoid possible recriminations coming his way later, but it is still there.


That said, I've got a problem with labeling some of these spiders as deadly.  In the absolute strictest definition of the word, widow spiders, recluse spiders, wandering spiders and others have killed people, so technically yes, they are deadly.  But when people use and see that word, it doesn't convey the message that a few unlucky people have died from the bite of these spiders; it makes them sound like if you get bit, you're toast.  Less than one person a year, on average, dies from spider bites in the U.S. and I suspect that statistic is similar in other Western countries.  Does this mean we say cool, let's let the possibly potently venomous spiders loose in the woods?  No.  Does it mean Dean should have kept all eight billion of them and reared them up?  He could have, I suppose, but I'm not going to blame him for not wanting to.


What it means, though, is that the vast majority of people bitten by just about any spider on planet Earth will be just fine.  The family Hexathelidae is the primary exception to this in my opinion, and even the Sydney funnelweb, a spider from said family, has caused no deaths in twenty years, thanks to a fantastic antivenin.  According to a third-hand reference attributed to Robert Raven (attributed to him by Dr. Breene in an ATS Forum), the Brazilian wandering spider doesn't kill people.  I suspect that the number of people killed in the U.S. by widow and recluse spiders in the last ten years could be counted on one hand, two hands tops.  Freezing them wasn't necessarily a bad thing to do; personally, finding an educational outlet interested in them would have been preferable, to me, but being absolutely safe is not something to fault someone for.  But let's not get all panicky and wigged out over these "deadly" spiders.  Technically you could call them that, but let's speak of them in real terms instead of just flat-out painting them as hazardous to life and limb.


Adrian


----------



## Dean W (Jan 2, 2003)

*!*

You make a very good point, just because a spider has the 'potential' to kill, doesn't mean it will. Calling a spider that hasn't killed anyone deadly, would be the same as calling a person a murderer, even if they hadn't killed someone, but easily could.

 I still keep the little guys in the container, that was, in this case, both their cradle and their coffin. As a reminder to myself what can happen when people (Mainly me) get paranoid, and act without getting all the facts.

 You all have my personal garauntee, that if i ever get the priviledge of having such a unique, and interesting creature in my home, i will not make the same ignorent mistake. Thanks everyone for all your support.


----------



## Dean W (Jan 2, 2003)

*umm*

im not so sure about that site. I've seen pics, that i know for a fact were the spider in question, and it was solid black, and not a T. That looks liek a T to me, not a true spider, but thats just my opinion i suppose.


----------



## conipto (Jan 2, 2003)

Sorry if my post took this thread in a terribly wrong direction.  I simply meant that no tarantula was likely to have an eggsac amongst bananas, which, after the picture was shown, proved to be pretty accurate.  As for your decision Dean, I think that in your position, I'd have probably done the same.  Although, I'm sure in Chicago I could have gotten rid of them much easier than you could up where you are.

All in all, I hope I didn't cause any unwarranted panic, but to err on the side of caution isn't a terrible thing.

Bill


----------



## Dean W (Jan 2, 2003)

*!*

heres the pic i saw before. Does it look liek the same guy? perhaps, this pic is a bit darker, so its hard to see amrking on the abdomen.


----------



## Dean W (Jan 3, 2003)

*!*

yes, the markings do  look alike, it is hard to see tho, my pic is darker. The legs look different though. Your pic shows the spider alot heavier, and hairier. But i suppose not allspider of the same genus look the same.


----------



## sandanspidey (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by invertepet _
> *We don't even really know WHAT they were, Doug. An anonymous eggsac and some really blurry pictures of little dots coming out of it hardly qualified these spiderlings as Public Enemy Number One. They could've been just about anything from a more benign tropical species to even a more local and harmless one.
> 
> I don't mean to rag on Dean at all, he just did what everyone (at the time) was telling him to do. He made an initial effort to find another keeper which was exactly what I'd have done in his situation. Nobody emailed him fast enough, so he let them be frozen. It's not a horrible event, just regrettable --- and I am mainly criticizing the logic of those strongly advocating their destruction in the first place. There were so many other options than freezing them that it's ridiculous to even consider that as a viable option, let alone the only one.
> ...


 It was all and still is a what if factor.
1- unknown eggsac on bananas
2- person haveing it not experienced
3- possibility of being dangerous
4- living in a location where limited help is avalible
5- why risk it , it isn't a who was right and who was wrong 
Doug


----------



## sandanspidey (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sandanspidey _
> *It was all and still is a what if factor.
> 1- unknown eggsac on bananas
> 2- person haveing it not experienced
> ...


I wish he would have went with my advice at the beginning they would still be alive for you all to try and get from him. 
Oh yeh this was my advice at the beginning:
If you have them in a sealed jar so they can't get out just let them kill each other then the last will just die but don't open it for anything
Doug
they will live for weeks that way


----------



## Dean W (Jan 3, 2003)

*!*

Yes, but your advice would still doom them to an untimely death, just slower, and involving the eating of them by their siblings. If i took your advice, i would maybe end up with 1. I suppose thats better then 0, but still. It would have been better if i found someone to take em earlier on. then they'd all be alive, but lets not dwell on past events.


----------



## sandanspidey (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: !*



> _Originally posted by Dean W _
> *Yes, but your advice would still doom them to an untimely death, just slower, and involving the eating of them by their siblings. If i took your advice, i would maybe end up with 1. I suppose thats better then 0, but still. It would have been better if i found someone to take em earlier on. then they'd all be alive, but lets not dwell on past events. *


Exactly it would have doomed them had you not gotten any help but alot of people came on late on this one and you would have had the chance to maybe get some to experienced people. Not dwelling on past just making a point. I am glad to see you have taking a big interest in the hobby now. And that is the nature of the eggsacs in nature, large numbers so a few survive. In this hobby you will learn that they will not all live that you get. If I counted every T's that died in the last 12 years I would cry. The hobby is a none stop learning adventure. I hope you enjoy the hobby and maybe we can do a trade some day.
Good luck Doug


----------



## carnivore1152 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Eggsack*

Hi, I would like all of your spiders if you would sell them or trade, I have a few snakes, and tarantulas that you might be interested in. Please e-mail me at uchat101@hotmail.com
Thanks,
Steve


----------

